# Erhalte eMails mit Attachements (*.hqx)



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

Frage;
erhalte mehrmals pro Woche eMails mit Attachements (*.hqx)

Habe zwar Norton Antivirus + Norton Firewall "laufen", hole meine eMails erst per Outlook Express ab; nachdem ich diese auf GMX.DE aussortiert habe - d.h. eMails mit dubiosen Attachements schon be GMX.DE lösche + dann erst die eMails von Outlook "abholen" lasse.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

BinHex Dateien (Dateiendung: hqx), welche auf dem Macintosh sehr verbreitet sind. Arbeitest Du auf Macintosh?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

HQX  - File Name Extension für mit dem Macintosh Program "BinHex" komprimierte Daten

cp


----------



## cabasse (2 Februar 2006)

rmbedi schrieb:
			
		

> ...hole meine eMails erst per Outlook Express ab; nachdem ich diese auf GMX.DE aussortiert habe - d.h. eMails mit dubiosen Attachements schon be GMX.DE lösche + dann erst die eMails von Outlook "abholen" lasse.



Hallo,
wo ist bei dieser Vorgehensweise eine erhöhte Sicherheit zu sehen.
Gefährlich wird es doch erst, wenn man Anhänge öffnet oder links anklickt.
Oder sollte das öffnen, also lesen der mail schon einen Zugang für Vieren und ähnliches Getier bieten? Wenn dem so ist, werde ich ab jetzt genauso verfahren, auch wenn es umständlicher ist. 
Leider wurde mein PC trotz sehr gutem Vierenschutz-Programm vor kurzem getilt. :evil:  :evil: 
Grüße


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2006)

cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> ...sollte das öffnen, also lesen der mail schon einen Zugang für Vieren und ähnliches Getier bieten?


Bösartige Codes können auch in dem Text verborgen sein, da braucht es keine Anhänge. Wenn man z. B. Outlook mit seiner Vorschaufunktion verwendet, sind die Texte mit der Vorschauanzeige bereits am Rechner, da braucht es nicht einmal mehr das Öffnen der Nachricht.


----------



## cabasse (3 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man z. B. Outlook mit seiner Vorschaufunktion verwendet, sind die Texte mit der Vorschauanzeige bereits am Rechner, da braucht es nicht einmal mehr das Öffnen der Nachricht.


Oh, danke für den Hinweis Reducal.
Dann habe ich die ganze Zeit die Tore weit aufgehabt! :x 
Das wird sich ab sofort ändern. Meine Nachrichten werde ich dann auch zunächst bei GMX vorsortieren.
Gibt es ein Mail-Programm, dass die mails beim Anklicken nicht sofort öffnet?


----------



## BenTigger (3 Februar 2006)

Bei Outlook den MenuButton Ansicht anklicken und dort dann die AutoVorschau deaktiviren. (Siehe Bild) 
Oder sich das Programm PopTray installieren. Damit können Nachrichten auf dem Server (vor dem Runterladen) besichtigt und im reinen Textmodus angeschaut werden. Unnötiges kann dann sofort auf dem Mailserver gelöscht werden und so ist der PC schon mel erheblich mehr geschützt.
 poptray gibt es kostenlos (freeware) bei poptray.org


----------



## cabasse (3 Februar 2006)

Danke für den Tip!
Mein Vorschaufenster im Outlook-Express ist "abgehakt".
Jetzt kann ich löschen ohne zu öffnen. Das gibt schon ein besseres Gefühl. Zudem wacht mein Anti-Virus-Programm. 
Das Poptray Programm bekomme ich nicht in Deutsch aufgemacht. Dafür bin ich nicht versiert genug :bigcry: 
Aber so bin ich schon mal um einiges besser dran!
Grüße


----------



## BenTigger (4 Februar 2006)

Dann bei der Lasche Options im Bereich Defaults die Sprache auf Deutsch einstellen und Aktualisieren.

Schon ist alles in Deutsch  (Siehe Bild)

Hat den Vorteil, das auch schädliche Dateien gar nicht erst lokal auf den PC heruntergeladen werden müssen. Auch kann man Regeln erfassen, die immer wiederkehrende Nervmails gleich als Spam markieren oder sogar sofort löschen automatisch lassen kann.(wenn es denn so gewünscht ist)
Spart oft viel Handarbeit und ich nutze es gerne


----------



## cabasse (5 Februar 2006)

So,
ich habe Poptray jetzt eingerichtet. 
Trotz wiederkehrender Fehlermeldungen scheint es zu klappen.  
Ich habe jetzt mal das automatische Nachfragen abgestellt. Möglicherweise war das Intervall ja zu kurz für gmx.
Ich konnte kaum glauben, dass die Nachrichten im Poptray-Fenster immer noch bei gmx liegen. Ist aber so, außer natürlich, ich lösche sie.
Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist dieses Programm "nur" für die schnelle Übersicht, das Vorsortieren und Löschen der eingegangenen mails auf dem jeweiligen Server gedacht. Ohne, dass man einen browser benötigt und sich die ganze gmx-Welt ansieht. :spitz: 
Das gepflegtere Lesen und versenden von mails ist dann wieder eher Sache von z.B. outlook-express!
Ich denke ich hab´s, danke nochmal! :tach:


----------



## BenTigger (6 Februar 2006)

Genau das ist der Sinn und Zweck von PopTray, du hast es durchschaut


----------

